# Word of the Day - Sere



## debodun

Sere (adjective) - dry or withered.

Late in autumn, the remaining roadside plants are sere and brown.


----------



## SetWave

Survival Evasion Resistance Escape


----------



## debodun

An acronym


----------



## Pappy

Dry or withered...I’m familiar with that word. Every time I look in the mirror...


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sears, Roebuck and Co, became sere, when they dropped the A and S, and added an E.


----------



## Rosemarie

In my English dictionary, the word is spelled 'sear' but the meaning is the same.....withered and dried up.


----------



## RubyK

Right now my flower garden has many sere plants. They are waiting for sun and warmth to help them grow.


----------

